# Good walleye fishing reported



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've seen some nic pictures of 28+ inch walleyes coming out of the red around fargo the past week. They're hanging just downsream from the dams.

Use big minnows and keep them close to the bottom is the tip I received.

Good luck.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

where are these dams at along the red in the fargo area?

How is it durning the spring??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The first one's that stick out in my mind (and I don't fish the red much) are the north dam (by the north fargo toll bridge) and the south dam (by the fargo dike). There's some others, but I can't remember their names.

I was out last night on the Sheyenne and bumped into Backwater Eddy. Pretty nice guy in the brief time we spent talking. I take his word for the Red, and he claims that she'll turn on in the next week. Water temperature is almost right.

Good luck.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

cool... Iwas out there last night too, waiting for the big hit , when all of a sudden i hear people yellin " hey. its backwater eddy" ..

You wouldnt happen to be with that group of guys last night by the dam drinking " coffee" ......

I was with my wife and 2 year old son. 
I am new in town and dont know anything and that is the first spot i was told to try....
I didnt catch any eyes, i did get a skipper and a carp... woooo hoooo..
i guess thats what i will catch if i drink mountain dew...
perhaps i should bring out a pot of " coffee" tonight......
lol.

If you end up there tonight, ill be either at the dam again or on the point in a big ole camo captain chair, stop by and grab a cup or 2.. lol

let me know if your gonna be out there,,

later
jeremy


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Jeremy,

Actually we were the other 2 guys closer towards the dam to the west of the "coffee" drinkers.  I was drinking Welch's grape. 

I think I'm going to sneak out there tonight....I just might pull up a chair. :beer:


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

Once again got skunked at the walleye hole...lol..
Do skippers count??

Sorry chris, got out there at 1pm and left at about 5pm..

i heard through the grape vine that the action wont pick up till next week..
The water temp is 49 degrees and the eyes will be on when it hits around 54... well lets hope so..

anyone else havin any luck with the eyes???

OH, btw, if ya want to meet up sometime this weekend and do some fishin i'm open... the cheyenne is the only place i know of so far so if there is a chance of finding a different spot im all game...
I wouldnt even know where to start on the red.Also a guy told me to try wild rice river about 6 miles south of town. said they are hitting right now.
but i cant find rice on a map, so i dont have a clue where its at or where to begin..

later.
jeremy


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Jeremy,

If you haven't found Wild Rice yet just take University south out of town for about 6-7 miles until you see the Wild Rice Bar to the west. There are tracks on the north end of the parking lot which lead to a little spillway. Haven't heard of anything come out of there yet, but let me know if you want to give it a try!


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

wild rice is toast for the rest of this year.. Did real crappy earlier in april, best luck for me was at oxbow.. even pulled a couple 10lb kitties out of there a few weeks ago.. Been working alot lately so I havnt had time to fish. Would really like to catch a cat over 10 lbs, So if anyone wants to go for kitties ill be more than willing to help in the hunting.. good luck,, and let me know if anyone wants to hit the river anytime.. this coming weekend im either going to omaha neb, or white earth lake. So anytime after next weekend im sure I'll be able to make..

Jeremy


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Nope, the red doesn't have trophy walleyes. It is just a bunch of fish stories.


----------

